# Maximum length HDMI 1.3 cable?



## MikeSp

I am curious as to the maximum length of a HDMI ver. 1.3 cable that can still carry full 1080P along with all high def audio when that audio becomes available?

Mike


----------



## mechman

From wikipedia:



> HDMI 1.3 defined two categories of cables: Category 1 (standard or HDTV) and Category 2 (high-speed or greater than HDTV) to reduce the confusion about which cables support which video formats. Using 28 AWG, a cable of about 5 metres (~16 ft) can be manufactured easily and inexpensively to Category 1 specifications. Higher-quality construction (24 AWG, tighter construction tolerances, etc.) can reach lengths of 12 to 15 metres (~39 to 49 ft). In addition, active cables (fiber optic or dual Cat-5 cables instead of standard copper) can be used to extend HDMI to 100 metres or more. Some companies also offer amplifiers, equalizers and repeaters that can string several standard (non-active) HDMI cables together.


Hope that helps!

mech


----------



## MikeSp

Thanks Mech -- I am embarassed because I did not look at Wikipedia...

It seems that running a 1.3 HDMI cable from a source piece to a front projector over a distance of 20 feet will require a QUALITY cable with 24 AWG -- at least it is possible as I look to the future of the HT room that I am building.

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## mechman

Check out monoprice or blue jeans cable for one.

mech


----------



## wbassett

I have nothing against MonoPrice, but the couple of times I wanted to order cables, they didn't have the length I was looking for in stock. 

If that happens, and sometimes MonoPrice can't tell you when something will be available, I bought mine from RiteAV. They have 24 gauge CL2 rated HDMI cable and compared to Circuit City and Best Buy prices these are insane, $37 for a 35' premium HDMI cable.

Not to sell MonoPrice short, they have excellent prices too, and right now I see they have 22 gauge CL2 rated HDMI cables- 35' is $42.62

I've never checked Blue Jeans prices.

RiteAV says it very well though with their FAQs


RiteAV said:


> *Why are your HDMI cables so cheap?*
> We buy all of our cables in bulk, balancing several different suppliers to give you the best possible price. Also, you are not paying for any fancy packaging, just a quality cable.
> 
> *Will my picture quality suffer compared to a more expensive cable?*
> 
> No. An HDMI signal is a digital signal. As with any digital signal, you either get it or you dont. You cannot get a fuzzy picture from a bad cable, like you can with analog cables.
> 
> Saying an expensive HDMI cable will make your picture quality better is like saying an expensive USB cable will make your printer print better photos. It is just not true.
> 
> *When should I spend more on a better cable?*
> 
> If you are running a signal over 5 Meters, or you are running through several adapters or switches, it may be beneficial to buy a better quality cable. If an HDMI signal is run too far, you can get bit errors, which show up as sparkles in the picture. Our premium cables have larger internal wires and better shielding to preserve the signal over long distances. Amplifiers may also be necessary when going extremely long distances.
> 
> *When should I pay $99.99 for a cable from the local chain store? *
> 
> Never. Save your money.


I can say I have never had a single problem with any of the HDMI, Toslink, or component cables I bought from them.


----------



## SNAP

THIS FROM MONSTER CABLE:

http://www.aacdistribution.com/data/Clearing_Up_HDMI_Confusion.pdf


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the info.. it's not that I find it all that confusing but rather at which technology "point" to spend my money on. ie: buy for today and the next few years or buy the absolute latest and get more future proofing..

It's Always fun to research that stuff


----------



## alexadams77

I was wondering pretty much the same thing. I want to move my equipment rack from the front of the room to right beside me. I looked at local stores and they didn't have anything close to 20 ft and the price was through the roof. It seems that monoprice and bluejeans is the place to buy the wire lengths that I require.


----------

